# Calling all who used to be on nortriptyline



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Just in case this is increasing my heart rate, Can you give some suggestions on alternative meds in the same family that would have the same positive effects without the increased heart rate side effects


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm not sure why you are taking nortryptiline. I am taking it for pain control for a spinal stenosis. The two drugs that really work for my type of pain are nortryptiline and desipramine, and they both have a similar side effect - tachycardia. My solution to this problem is to take a very small amount of Inderol (10 mg) with the nortryptiline. I take 50 mg of nortryptiline a day and thus 20 mg of Inderol a day. If you don't mind taking a drug to counteract a side effect, you might give it a try. It works for me.Steven


----------

